# "2012 Official Alabama Football thread"



## Unicoidawg

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Matthew6

Let's start this bad boy off with a big Roll Tide. Looking forward to AJ Moving it down the field. 15 is coming soon and LSU better be ready. The Tide will roll as they defeat USCe in the seccg and USCw for number 15.


----------



## fairhopebama

Rtr. I have been following the press conferences after the practices and everyone seems to have left last years championship for last years team and are building their own identity, can't wait for the season to start.


----------



## Marlin_444

Yes - Roll Tide!


----------



## Backcountry

ROLL TIDE GUYS!!  can't wait for the season to start!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Ready For Sept. 1st!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looky Looky boys. Honey Badger is history.

http://www.sportsgrid.com/ncaa-football/honey-badger-dismissed/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

17 more days. Woe be unto Michigan... 

ROLL TIDE !!!!


----------



## RipperIII

fellas, I was talking with a buddy of mine(former player) the other day, he'd just returned form the second scrimmage and a meeting with Coach Saban, this guy is not a rah-rah kinda guy and he played for Coach Bryant, but his words were..." i'd run through a wall for that guy" 
He also said that the defense is probably more athletic man for man than last year's squad,...but, he did say that the secondary needs work, the coverages are complex to the extreme and assignments sometimes get botched.
The front 7 is impressive.
The young receivers, especially Cooper is a phenom, and of course the O-line is stacked.
He said Lacy looked fine.
anyway, just thouhgt I'd pass this along.
ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## fairhopebama

Been watching hype video's this morning and ready for kickoff. This offense should be fun to watch. From what I am reading, running to set up the pass will still be the main focus but with a few wrinkles in the passing game. We have some size at tight end with Vogler 6'7" and  Williams  6' 6". And then having Jalston Fowler playing a little Hback with his speed and athleticism.


----------



## Rockdale Buck

I know most of yall dont like Cade Foster after LSU, but this video of him in high school a must watch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9DQoC5UxhM


----------



## JHannah92

Game 1 was nice. Tide looked strong. Roll Tide!


----------



## rhbama3

Okay, Bama brothers.....
Two games down and we still don't have solid answers on some question marks.
As stated in a previous thread, the loss of Fowler for the season is huge.
 For you guys way better on X's and O's than I:
Since Eddie is still not 100%, who do we get to lead block for Yeldon? Any chance that we can keep the I formation and possibly put somebody like Jesse Williams as a power blocker( Think Terrance Cody version 2.0)? 
While AJ threw some amazing passes (two in TRIPLE coverage), the Offensive line gave up 6 sacks. We also barely cleared 100 yards rushing between 8 backs. Gotta do better. 
Now, we got Arkansas next weekend. Of course, the big question mark is whether Tyler Wilson plays or not. I'm leaning toward doubtful. Arky also lost their Fullback for the year. 
While Vegas is pouring on the points in the spread, we need to see a motivated Tide this weekend. Hopefully, they don't drink too much of the kool-aid and come out guns a blazin'.
What say ye?


----------



## Matthew6

this will be 5 in a row when we beat arky. 2010 was close at 24-20 bama win. i expect the same beatdown as 2009 and last year.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!


----------



## RipperIII

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, Bama brothers.....
> Two games down and we still don't have solid answers on some question marks.
> As stated in a previous thread, the loss of Fowler for the season is huge.
> For you guys way better on X's and O's than I:
> Since Eddie is still not 100%, who do we get to lead block for Yeldon? Any chance that we can keep the I formation and possibly put somebody like Jesse Williams as a power blocker( Think Terrance Cody version 2.0)?
> While AJ threw some amazing passes (two in TRIPLE coverage), the Offensive line gave up 6 sacks. We also barely cleared 100 yards rushing between 8 backs. Gotta do better.
> Now, we got Arkansas next weekend. Of course, the big question mark is whether Tyler Wilson plays or not. I'm leaning toward doubtful. Arky also lost their Fullback for the year.
> While Vegas is pouring on the points in the spread, we need to see a motivated Tide this weekend. Hopefully, they don't drink too much of the kool-aid and come out guns a blazin'.
> What say ye?




The O-line looked MUCH  better, Fluker still gets beat far too often.
BAMA doesn't use Lead blockers as often as you might think...haven't had to, BAMA has a guy, haven't seen him yet, who is the designated fullback fo the I-formation...he just can't do all of the things nudie can do.

AJ did indeed make some great passes,...so did the back up guy (forget his name, Ely?)

We still have some secondary issues.

and some sloppy penalties.
But...

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Penalties< IMO, looked to be our worst area followed by the secondary. One particular INT was right in the Arky receiver's hands, one was just a horrible pass, another was a tipped ball. 

I'm sure if Wilson could have played that we still would have beat the brakes off of them, but they would have played better as well.

Looked like the cheer leaders got to play.


----------



## rhbama3

RipperIII said:


> The O-line looked MUCH  better, Fluker still gets beat far too often.
> BAMA doesn't use Lead blockers as often as you might think...haven't had to, BAMA has a guy, haven't seen him yet, who is the designated fullback fo the I-formation...he just can't do all of the things nudie can do.
> 
> AJ did indeed make some great passes,...so did the back up guy (forget his name, Ely?)
> 
> We still have some secondary issues.
> 
> and some sloppy penalties.
> But...
> 
> ROLL TIDE!



agreed.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## JHannah92

Roll Tide!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

#4 Banked...  Onto #5...

Roll Tide!!!

*V*


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Don't need to look too far ahead, but it looks like everything points to November 3rd


----------



## rhbama3

Bama gave up a grand total of 110 yards to FAU this weekend. If you consider the fact that most of that was a 75 yard TD drive late in the 4th quarter( entire 1st string pulled late in 3rd quarter), that was incredible!


----------



## kcausey

Will we get to.play a game Nov 3?  LSU better tighten up.  I'd like to actually see what we got. RMFT


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide roll.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Don't need to look too far ahead, but it looks like everything points to November 3rd



I'm more along the lines of Saban's philosophy. The only game that counts and we need to worry about is the next one.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## RipperIII

ROLL TIDE!

Man, I sure hope the injury bug has flown away...


----------



## fairhopebama

You are not kidding. I am wondering if there is something wrong with Yeldon as he is not seeing as much time as he was the first few games. Have not heard anything about him being banged up and certainly would not ask Saban if i were in a Presser with him.


----------



## RipperIII

I would not be surprised if Lacy does not last the full season,..and the way Yeldon runs...upright, he's definitely a candidate for an injury.


----------



## fairhopebama

His spin move certainly leaves him open for a big hit while avoiding another. Yeldon played down here in HS and he was very durable with the same running style. Early in his HS career he had a problem holding onto the ball but has always been a durable back. I know HS does not = SEC when hits are being delivered. Looks like Calloway and Drake need to get ready.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide... Was nice watching some of the pretenders fall today.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Time to hunker down you dirty elephants...  The bye is over now lets get back to business.. On to #15.. Roll Tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Time to hunker down you dirty elephants...  The bye is over now lets get back to business.. On to #15.. Roll Tide



Elephants don't hunker down,,,,,,,,and if one squats, you'd better be well clear of the blast vicinity. 

ROLL TIDE


----------



## rhbama3

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Time to hunker down you dirty elephants...  The bye is over now lets get back to business.. On to #15.. Roll Tide



How in the world did Mizzou lose to Vandy?


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

This past weekend was one of the best college football weekends ever; every team that I wanted to lose, lost.  Only one thing could have made it better and that would be if bama had played a big team and we waxed them.  That, along with thge losses by UGA, LSU, FSU, and Auburn, would have been the greatest ever.


----------



## fairhopebama

x2....Roll Tide Roll...


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Morning MIZZOU... 

Batter up...  Rammer Jammer...  

The University of Alabama, at your house welcomes you to the SEC!

There is a storm brewing in Columbia, we refer to it as the Crimson Tide...  

Yellow Hammer...  Don't worry we'll sing it to you later...  

We remember 1978 (old folk)... Tale of two halfs...  Today a tale of 60 minutes...  4 quarters...  

Google this:  A Tale of Two Halfs: Alabama vs Missouri 1978

Can I get a "ROLL TIDE"...

*V*


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## golffreak

Roll Tide Roll!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Ole Rocky Top...  

Next up. 

Roll Tide! 

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

Six in a row.  Gonna be sweet.


----------



## Marlin_444

On to Mississippi State!!! 

Roll Tide! 

*V*


----------



## Buck

Tide fans, just curious if you guys have have seen AJ McCarron's Mom?  For us guys over 40 all I have to say is...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Buck said:


> Tide fans, just curious if you guys have have seen AJ McCarron's Mom?  For us guys over 40 all I have to say is...



Hush it idjit  We want everyone to keep believing the myth that all Bama womens got no teeth and are 400 lbs.


----------



## Buck

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hush it idjit  We want everyone to keep believing the myth that all Bama womens got no teeth and are 400 lbs.



Oh, she has nice "teeth" for sure..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Buck said:


> Oh, she has nice "teeth" for sure..


----------



## Marlin_444

#7 Banked, on to State and those Cow Bells...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This Miss St. fan is going to be sorry he did this tomorrow.


----------



## Marlin_444

Them cameras nailed them!!!

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

#8 Banked...  On to #9!!! 

Roll Tide! 

*V*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Drake continues to impress me..


----------



## rhbama3

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drake continues to impress me..



Yep. Yeldon and Drake both look so smooth in their cuts and runs.


----------



## Matthew6

We will win by double digits plus next week bama. Wake up, be proud. Bama is rolling. Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

On to #9...  ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Yeldon and Drake both look so smooth in their cuts and runs.



I agree, I also believe that thse 2 should be the costarters


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I agree, I also believe that thse 2 should be the costarters



If the reports are true, Yeldon and Drake got a LOT of carries in practice all week. Don't know if Lacy is injured or if he's lost his starting position. He hasn't been very productive lately.


----------



## Marlin_444

Lacy's ok; The Team is just that deep!!! 

Did'nt he score a time or two in the state game...  

It's good to be deep! 

ROLL TIDE!!! 

*V*


----------



## rhbama3

Marlin_444 said:


> Lacy's ok; The Team is just that deep!!!
> 
> Did'nt he score a time or two in the state game...
> 
> It's good to be deep!
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> *V*



Just wait till Altee Tenpenny joins the Tide next year. He's Mark Ingram version 2.0!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I guess the LSU fans didn't learn from the mistake the Miss. St. fan made.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Six more hours till we lay the smack down on the tiggers.

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide baby!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

It was a beautiful thing. I just wish I could get Eli commentating on my TV channels.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

#10 C'mon to the house...

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!

*V*


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide, 9-1 , Finish 11-1 , interception monkey off back, maybe McCarron will get back on track!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

****roll tide roll****


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll - On to the most important 60 Minutes in the life of Aurn and Alabama people...  

THE IRON BOWL!!! 

RTR & WDE...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide - K State and Oregon!!!

Here we go again!!! 

WOO HOO...

*V*


----------



## rhbama3

The Tide had a great weekend!
We had the entire starting corp out after the 1st quarter, AJ was 6-6 passing,  and the BCS shakeup put us right back in contention. No injuries, and some much needed rest for the team. We just need to grind Auburn down early in the game and get the starters out. UGA is playing some good ball, but with everything riding on the line, i think we'll see the Tide kick it into a higher gear. Trust the Saban.
Man, we are in a good place right now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

rhbama3 said:


> The Tide had a great weekend!
> We had the entire starting corp out after the 1st quarter, AJ was 6-6 passing,  and the BCS shakeup put us right back in contention.* No injuries*, and some much needed rest for the team. We just need to grind Auburn down early in the game and get the starters out. UGA is playing some good ball, but with everything riding on the line, i think we'll see the Tide kick it into a higher gear. Trust the Saban.
> Man, we are in a good place right now!


AJ cracked some ribs in the LSU game and played the rest of that game and the next two with them. The boy definitely deserved a rest.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

I'll be sit'n in my favorite deer stand while looking for Mr. Big During the Iron Bowl...  

A Rammer Jammer Yellow Hammer is in order


----------



## rhbama3

It's Auburn week! 
Beat 'em by 50, beat them by 1, i don't care but just crush the Tigers! 

Here's some golden oldies!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

R D T Y'all!!! 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Good luck "Under-Dogs" - - WOOF... Bzzzz... Woof...  

IRON BOWL Day...  

ROLL TIDE ROLL BABY!!! 

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Good luck "Under-Dogs" - - WOOF... Bzzzz... Woof...  

IRON BOWL Day...  

ROLL TIDE ROLL BABY!!! 

*V*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RAMMER JAMMER YELLOW HAMMER.

Now on to Atlanta.


----------



## Marlin_444

Section 117, Row 34 - Seats 7-10... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now on to Atlanta.



It should be a good game. If we fall I fully expect to have that Crystal ball back here in the SEC where it belongs. 

Here's to a injury free game!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Almost time boys; Get Ready to ROLLLLLL


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

*!!! Roll tide roll !!!*


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE ROLL - Today is the day...

*V*


----------



## TBI

Roll Tide!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## kcausey

i guess i need to put.....Roll Mother LOVING Tide, so i dont have anyone send me a profane PM.

so.....RMLT!


----------



## 00Beau

Wow Roll Tide 12-1, 1 more to Go!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll freakin tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide roll!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Here we are, in the BCS championship game,,,,, *AGAIN*


----------



## rhbama3

We survived Georgia. 
Now, we got a month to heal up all these injuries, but the most important thing is for the team to get mentally and physically prepared for the Big Show. They will have to blow off all the talking heads chatter about ND not having a chance and stay focused.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide!


Was fun watching on here and tv


----------



## Marlin_444

Saw it in person, best game all year...  I am watching it again tonight, hope I did not get Banned for sharing...  As I was not able to do a play by play at the Dome...  

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

32-28

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Bring on the green midget


RTR


----------



## Marlin_444

Erin Go ROLL TIDE!!! 

*V*


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

Saw this on one of the Tide Forums. Gotta love it.



Twas the Night of the Championship 
‘Twas the night of the Championship, and all through South Beach,
Notre Dame fans were saying, “Another title’s in reach!”
The luck of the Irish had carried them through, with wins over Pittsburgh and even Purdue.
The Domers were nestled all snug in their seats, with visions of crystal…just one team to beat!

And I in my houndstooth and crimson and white, knew for the Irish, it could be a long night.

When out of the tunnel there arose such a thunder, fans stood to their feet with amazement and wonder.
The ground shook like an earthquake had just hit the field, and I felt Irish fear beginning to build.
They scattered and looked for some place to hide, as the announcer proclaimed, “And here comes the Tide!”
I sang “Yea Alabama,” yes I sang every word, as Notre Dame marveled at the elephant herd.
Led by a man both lively and quick, everyone knew that he was St. Nick.
More rapid than eagles, his coursers they came. He whistled and shouted and called them by name.
“Now Lacy! Now Milliner, McCarron and Fluker! On Barrett! On Mosely! On Warmack and Cooper!
Miami is where Notre Dame’s luck shall end. The BCS trophy is ours to defend!”
Then after the kickoff, a beating began. The Irish now knew that they were out manned.
They tried to get going, but never could start. They were just simply no match for the defense of Smart.
Brian Kelly cried out, “This just isn’t fair! Saban was given a month to prepare!”
But his cries were not heard, they fell on deaf ears. “We have to adjust! We have to switch gears!”
Then Notre Dame ran what nobody expected. They faked the reverse, but the pass was deflected.
The ball was picked off! The crowd let out a roar, as the Bama defender walked in for the score.
Saban spoke not a word to his crimson machine. As the seconds ticked off, to number 15.
If one thing was learned in Miami that night, it’s that you don’t bring a leprechaun to an elephant fight.
And I heard the crowd yell to the losers in blue, “We just beat the heck outta you!”


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

The game is over and still the whinnin goes on...

Ok so Dial sucker pops Murry, Ogletree tries to put Millners eye out...

This aint Volley Ball... Gee fellas...  This is Football!!! 

We move on...

Roll Tide!!!

*V*


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

C J Mosley announced he will return next year. That's some good news.


----------



## TBI

BROWNING7WSM said:


> C J Mosley announced he will return next year. That's some good news.



Agreed! That makes me feel a heap better, also glad A.J. is returning. The JUCO O-Lineman we got is supposed to be a beast too.


----------



## rhbama3

BROWNING7WSM said:


> C J Mosley announced he will return next year. That's some good news.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!

*V*


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

RTR

Ready for the TIDAL game


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

RTR


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

5star wide receiver, Robert Foster, commits to the Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Drum ROLL TIDE!!!

WOO HOO...

*V*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

fairhope said:


> Saw this on one of the Tide Forums. Gotta love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Twas the Night of the Championship
> ‘Twas the night of the Championship, and all through South Beach,
> Notre Dame fans were saying, “Another title’s in reach!”
> The luck of the Irish had carried them through, with wins over Pittsburgh and even Purdue.
> The Domers were nestled all snug in their seats, with visions of crystal…just one team to beat!
> 
> And I in my houndstooth and crimson and white, knew for the Irish, it could be a long night.
> 
> When out of the tunnel there arose such a thunder, fans stood to their feet with amazement and wonder.
> The ground shook like an earthquake had just hit the field, and I felt Irish fear beginning to build.
> They scattered and looked for some place to hide, as the announcer proclaimed, “And here comes the Tide!”
> I sang “Yea Alabama,” yes I sang every word, as Notre Dame marveled at the elephant herd.
> Led by a man both lively and quick, everyone knew that he was St. Nick.
> More rapid than eagles, his coursers they came. He whistled and shouted and called them by name.
> “Now Lacy! Now Milliner, McCarron and Fluker! On Barrett! On Mosely! On Warmack and Cooper!
> Miami is where Notre Dame’s luck shall end. The BCS trophy is ours to defend!”
> Then after the kickoff, a beating began. The Irish now knew that they were out manned.
> They tried to get going, but never could start. They were just simply no match for the defense of Smart.
> Brian Kelly cried out, “This just isn’t fair! Saban was given a month to prepare!”
> But his cries were not heard, they fell on deaf ears. “We have to adjust! We have to switch gears!”
> Then Notre Dame ran what nobody expected. They faked the reverse, but the pass was deflected.
> The ball was picked off! The crowd let out a roar, as the Bama defender walked in for the score.
> Saban spoke not a word to his crimson machine. As the seconds ticked off, to number 15.
> If one thing was learned in Miami that night, it’s that you don’t bring a leprechaun to an elephant fight.
> And I heard the crowd yell to the losers in blue, “We just beat the heck outta you!”



Outstanding. 

RTR


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Outstanding.
> 
> RTR



Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL'n...

ROLL'n... 

ROLL'n...  

Keep them Dawg'ez Roll'n...

ROLL TIDE!!!

*V*


----------



## 00Beau

Roll  Tide on this Wonderful Christmas Eve


----------



## Marlin_444

Merry Christmas all you Wild and Crazy University of Alabama fans!!!

Oh and...

ROLL TIDE ON THAT Gold Dome...

*V*


----------



## rhbama3

Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!
ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll...  

My Christmas Present from Momma!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Morning ROLL TIDE!!!

Daddy needs a new hat...

*V*


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Happy New Year and...

ROLL TIDE!!!

*V*


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

*rtr*


----------



## Marlin_444

Can't wait til Monday 1/7/13 to get my new hat...

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

So, the Drum Beat hastens...  

Just a few days off...  

Destiny awaits... 

The University of Alabama's CRIMSON DYNASTY!!!

ROLL TIDE ROLL...

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

T minus 3 days and counting...

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

2 days til The University of Alabama seals the deal on the new Dynasty!!! 

We are The University of Alabama... 

Crimson & White FOREVER   

Can I get a... 

ROLL TIDE...


----------



## Marlin_444

Irish Stew...


----------



## rhbama3

roollll tiiiide roollll!!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide fellas


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Tomorrow! 

ROLL TIDE!!!

*V*


----------



## Marlin_444

Game day!

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!

*V*


----------



## fairhopebama

Rolllllllllllllllllllllll Tide Roll.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Roll Tide fellas.....


----------



## RipperIII

Roll tide!


----------



## Marlin_444

Crimson and Clover...  Over, it's over! 

Roll Tide and exhale!!!

*V*


----------



## tjl1388




----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Dynasty


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll Tide.........


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama

does anyone realize that in our last 3 BCS games we have outscored our opponents 100 to 35? Dominance.....RTR


----------



## Marlin_444

3 outta 4 aint bad!!!

Roll Tide...

*V*


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

Marlin_444 said:


> 3 outta 4 aint bad!!!
> 
> Roll Tide...
> 
> *V*



Not bad at all.

Isn't it a great time to be a Bama fan??????


----------



## Matthew6

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Not bad at all.
> 
> Isn't it a great time to be a Bama fan??????



Yes it is David. I would love to see it happen again. On to 16. It can happen. Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

On to #16!!!

Roll Tide...

*V*


----------



## WickedTider

Roll tide roll fellas


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## fairhopebama

How about Julio.     ROLLLLLLL TIDE ROLLLLLL


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!  Yesterday at the parade...


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Yes... ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## rhbama3

tjl1388 said:


>





I love it, TJ!!!!

ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3




----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## WickedTider

Roll Tide Yall

CDTSD

Count Down To Signing Day


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll Baby!!!

*V*


----------



## WickedTider

Roll Tide Roll. A few more days and we reload.
CDTSD


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

Roll Tide morning to all.


----------



## Marlin_444

"This year, this Team exceeded our expectations"  

Nick Saban

"I'll put you through heck, but
at the end of it all we'll be
champions."

Bear Bryant

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Never speak evil of an Nat. CHAMP. SEC team.


----------



## WickedTider

TGIF and Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

A soggy Roll Tide to all.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3

2012-13 season in review:



ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## 00Beau

rhbama3 said:


> 2012-13 season in review:
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Roll Tide.




Roll Tide.


----------



## WickedTider

Let's all give it up for the Back to Back National Champs.

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

Another wet morning in Tide Country.

Roll Tide to all


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

Spring Football around the corner.
Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3

A little video to get us thru the off season:


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Daily ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

RTR


YOUR National Champions


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> RTR
> 
> 
> YOUR National Champions



Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## rhbama3

Part of an excellent series on Bama's rebuild:
http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2013/03/breaking_down_the_offensive_li.html


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> Part of an excellent series on Bama's rebuild:
> http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2013/03/breaking_down_the_offensive_li.html



Nice read. Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Derek Henry is a beast of a running back.


----------



## Marlin_444

WOO HOO Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## fairhopebama

Just saw where three 5th year guys have decided to leave the team. I believe they have all graduated and did not see a chance of contributing much this year. Ming, Atchison and Bonds....they are all leaving with a degree and lots of Bling. I am sure there will be a different spin from our favorite Saban worshipping UGA Pup.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE! 

Been dealin with Tornado Damage at my place on Smith Lake - - Total loss...  No one hurt but my view has improved


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Marlin_444 said:


> ROLL TIDE!
> 
> Been dealin with Tornado Damage at my place on Smith Lake - - Total loss...  No one hurt but my view has improved



Wow, glad no one hurt!!!  Hope all goes well with clean up!!!  RT.


----------



## rhbama3

Marlin_444 said:


> ROLL TIDE!
> 
> Been dealin with Tornado Damage at my place on Smith Lake - - Total loss...  No one hurt but my view has improved



Sorry to hear that, 44!
Hope the rebuild goes well!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide. Best of luck Marlin. I love smith lake.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide - A Game this weekend!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

I will be watching. Not often you get to see the true #1 and #2 teams in the country square off.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Looks like I'll spend the rest of my life in T-Town... 

Can I get a ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide Bama Fans!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide. Go bama fans at smith lake.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## WickedTider

Roll Tide To all you Tiders. It wont be long until we hit the field to defend what is ours.


----------



## Matthew6

Can't wait to see the offense this year. Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll tide roll!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## Marlin_444

can I get a - ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Roll...

Here comes #16!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

ROLL TIDE ROLL baby!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

R T R Y'all!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Happy Fathers Day!! Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Backcountry

Roll tide guys!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Fathers Day to all.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Marlin_444

Shake and bake Baby - - It's ROLL TIDE season!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide from the Muddy Banks of Lewis Smith Lake in Arley, AL!!!


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------

